# Eheim 3 Prof - Hose Release not working



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Any tips? The "quick" release (red buttom) on my eheim is not working and I can't get the hoses off. It is also not drawing the water down / pushing it through. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would try pushing that back in firmly and make sure the hose is not pulling or twisting the assembly. Then try again. Beyond that, not sure what I can recommend. Good luck.

Someone else may have more experience with this problem.


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip - I have pulled/push and cursed at the thing. I will take it back to JLaquatics today to see if they can help. It is only 8 months old. Any other suggestions?
Thanks again.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't remember exactly but you might have to slide the flow lever to closed before ejecting the hose. Its been a while since I serviced mine.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I can't remember exactly but you might have to slide the flow lever to closed before ejecting the hose. Its been a while since I serviced mine.


Yes, it needs to be in the closed position - to the right before you can eject it.


----------

